

Should I start showing people my beta service now or wait for a bit more polish? - brittonrt

This is a silly question to ask a board full of agile-bodies but I am curious to get a consensus of how readers on this board feel about this question:<p>I have a very early beta up of a free service I'd like to offer (and maybe even open source).  I feel the timing of it is right, and the service useful, but I have little time to work on it and so it could still use several weeks of hard polish and testing.<p>That said, I feel that given what is currently happening in the world of social services (app.net, twitter's api changes, etc), it is timely.<p>Do you feel it's better to take another week or two and add a bit of spit shine, or should I start getting feedback immediately?<p>I expect the answer most people will give is to just get it out there so I can find out if it's what people want, and if not, why.  But there are definitely cases where that might be a mistake, and I would like to know what things someone might be cautious of when making this decision.<p>Thanks to all you great folks at HN!
======
enraged_camel
"Usage is like oxygen for ideas."

<http://ma.tt/2010/11/one-point-oh/>

